# Nismo in his new collar



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yay or nay?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, I have to admit, first thing I thought was, wow, it's big. 

But I like it. Wonder how long it'll stay nice and clean like that?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

heck yes!!!!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks really good on him. Who's he peeping through the fence is the real question?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Nizmo
Look's solid and it matches his coat.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks good on him. Nice and sturdy.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Love it! He has a nice coat to go with it


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking sharp is that a stillwater collar?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> lol, I have to admit, first thing I thought was, wow, it's big.
> 
> But I like it. Wonder how long it'll stay nice and clean like that?


we use SS welded hardware 



SapphirePB said:


> Looks really good on him. Who's he peeping through the fence is the real question?


thanks! theres this cat that now knows he can use the fence to hide behind in some bushes. so when that cat i out there i cant leave him out there by himself, i dont trust him not to do anything to get to the other side of the fence.



leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey Nizmo
> Look's solid and it matches his coat.
> Thank you,
> Henry


thanks buddy i appreciate it, we've put in a lot of research and hard work into collars like these.


davidfitness83 said:


> Looking sharp is that a stillwater collar?


no sir. i tramp stamped that bad boy, i made it.
and am very proud of what has been coming a long.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice solid touch to it. I love thick collars.
It brings out the broadness of his neck, and it's pretty


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

very impressive work  he looks very handsome too


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

looks great Trevor, I'm loving your work!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh Nismo, you always look amazing!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys i wish i had a good camara too really capture some good pics of what i've made so far.
its really relaxing, something i can do for animals since i cant be a tech anymore. and i try to look nismo baller and sturdy, all the good stuff.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks Sharp.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Have to be honest... Never been a fan of the big a** collars. 

But Nismo makes that collar look darn good!


----------

